# Slow azureus build.



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

A while ago a friend told me I could have one of her unused tanks so I could get the frogs I really want and today I was finally able to come down to pick it up at her place. This is probably gonna be a slow build. She says she thinks it's 50 gal. I'll get measurements once we get back to her place


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Dimensions are 48x20x13


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it glass or acrylic???


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

It is acrylic.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

the tank is 54.025974 gallons

Thank you Google!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Forgot to post that yesterday and yes google is amazing x)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Gave the tank a thorough cleaning. Has a few scuffs and scratches, but thankfully, most are on the back


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up a stand and filter today. Gonna pick up supplies for false bottom next weekend


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like its gonna be a nice decoration to the house.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I certainly hope so


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Had some time before work so I went and bought supplies. DiDidn't buy enough foam apparently x)


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

What do you have in mind for the bottom? Just at a glance, I'd say that you don't need a false bottom that tall unless you're really wanting a lot of height to it. That's a lot of unused space. If you do want it at that height, then I would definitely encourage you to add a lot more support to it. I imagine the weight of damp substrate would collapse or seriously bow what you have there.

Definitely a nice starter tank with lots of potential. Looking forward to seeing how it develops! Subscribed! 

-Chris


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh didn't think of the weight of the substrate! Gonna be kind of a palu. Gonna keep neon tetas and maybe some corys. Guess It's a good thing I bought so many pvc pipes x)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

quick run to home depot and I picked up another can of foam. And while it dries I'll make more supports for the bottom.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I imagine you may already know, but a couple things to keep in mind...

-You'll want to use some screen or mesh to keep your substrate out of the water.

-Design your water feature with slopes and easy access for any clumsy frogs to get out of the water portion

-Make sure you have it sealed well, so no frogs can get under the false bottom.

I don't consider myself as one of the experienced members, but in my limited experience, that's a few quick thoughts that I'd be concerned with.

-Chris

You won't regret going very slow on the build and spending more time on the planning phase. It's much easier and cheaper to make changes to your design before actually trying to build it. If in doubt, toss the question out here and there's plenty of knowledgeable members that will help ya out!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm planning on having driftwood coming out of the water and onto the land portion in case someone decides to go swimming. I was gonna leave the false bottom open at the front so the fish could swim around underneath the land portion. Now I'm not so sure. I am definitely going to foam around the perimeter of it so they can't get in between the bottom and walls.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Generally, there is many different approaches that are taken for different aspects of the build. Research palu's on here and ask lots of questions if in doubt. There is no single correct way of doing anything, but people have learned that there are some things you definitely don't want to do!

If not positive on how you're constructing everything, then I recommend pausing the construction to plan, research, revise, research some more, and then plan some more. Then make more necessary adjustments as you go! Like I said, you won't regret it! With a nice size tank like that and the time/money invested in it, you'll definitely appreciate getting it mostly right the first time.

-Chris


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Foam is in place and added more supports. Forgot to buy black contact paper for the back so I'll have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just an idea.. What if you were to avoid having the false bottom empty underneath so that the fish can swim freely.. I know already going against your idea.. but hear me out! take that section you have already made.. Maybe drop it down 2-3 inches and push it dead center.. maybe make it longer and skinnier.. And than you have a "U" type body of water.. Imagine the land is the inside of the U and the black line of it is the water section. you can than make the false bottom with sides so no frogs accidently go swimming and end up beneath the false bottom.. That could cause panic and stress and ultimately let them drown (imagine being trapped under the ice in a lake during winter) lol. look at it this way.. YOU have to choose.. Have a couple tetra's with less swimming space or run the risk of waking up to finding one of your smurfs under water 

Either way, its your viv.. So build it the way YOU want.. this is one of my favorite palu's.. And it has the same land portion like I was trying to describe and give you a general idea.. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

That is neat looking. Guess I'll start cutting x) on the bright side, my future froggies will be safer with a design like that


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I was also thinking that maybe I could block off the front with eggcrate instead. I think the neon tetras should be small enough to be able to swim through it if they choose, I could keep the same volume of water for healthier fish, and keep my frogs from drowning. Thoughts?


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up driftwood today.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have personally seen my azureus take a dip in a water feature in their old viv. and they did not seem to care for it much. Mainly fell in. The water was roughly 3-4 inches deep and it was nothing but panic when the boy hit the water lol. Look at it this way, the smaller imitator species have drowned in film canisters. Small body of water, of course... this could be contributed to the lack of traction on wet plastic as well. Just stuff to weigh in. We had guppies in our water feature. It was about 1x2 feet length/width and lets just say 4 inches deep. Not a whole lot of water.. but the guppies thrived and bred once before we tore it down and I gave them away to my girlfriends mom. She now has a 10 gallon tank swarmed with guppy babies. lol. While more water MAY be nicer for the tetra's.. It probably isnt needed. Smaller water area may require more cleaning from time to time but like I said in my last post.. Id rather prevent froggie casualties than worry about a tetra. I love fish, have a 2000 gallon pond in the backyard.. But my frogs own my heart haha


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also you mentioned covering the front of the egg crate, but still possibly allowing the tetras access.. Couple things to consider.. A) If the tetra's can get back there chances are eventually a frog, froglet, or tadpole will eventually find its way back there.. and B) What if a tetra goes back and cant find its way out? Likely resulting in death and fowling up the water pretty quick I would imagine. 

Also, We always try our best to ensure there is no possible way a frog can get to certain areas when creating our vivs.. But given the space they are usually in. I like to imagine what goes on in their heads.. With Azureus its probably just food food food mating food food.. But what if they are tired of looking at the same walls of their vivs day in and day out? lol. I have seen a thread once before where some frogs bred and transported a tad to the water feature and the owner had no clue.. the frog morphed UNDER the eggcrate and the owner had to tear the bottom up to fetch it out without trying to totally destroy his viv. Not a task I personally would like to replicate.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually imagined the tadpole thing you just mentioned. And the whole fish dying in there and fouling up the water thing. So I cut down the supports for the bottom so I can build gravel up onto the bottom so that they still have a little pond with the filter I have and they can't get under there. I might not put any fish in cause I'm not sure there will be enough water. Won't know for sure till after I fill it but at least I'll know no one will get stuck. :


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

going to turn out pretty sweet. Didnt want to rain on your parade either! Just wanted to make sure you thought of all the possibilities before you dumped too much time and money into it just to tear it back down. Happens to me more than I care to admit.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd rather have my parade rained on than have dead frogs and fish x)


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Before you commit to doing it one way or the other. Now with the new idea's floating around why dont you take an afternoon/evening off and brainstorm. Maybe take what you wanted prior and what you know now and come up with something else. Don't settle just because you started already. Changes can be made with where you're at right now in the build. Take your time and enjoy it!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Started putting up coco fiber on the background. Seems to be a bit of a pain in the ass to stick so I'm gonna buy gorilla glue after work tomorrow and trying that.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorilla glue worked better than silicone. Just need to figure out the top. Suggestions?


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Ordered abg and leaf litter from josh's frogs last night and got the pond up and planted


----------



## blehrer (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good so far. How are you transitioning from the water to the land? That's the biggest struggle I have with my palu. I went with a hard divider at the end...










Just another idea if you want to keep fish. The water here is about 6" after the 2" of rock on the bottom.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

For now, I've got the gravel built up onto the false bottom. Not too thrilled about that cause then I've got almost no water flow under the bottom. A friend at work suggested that I make a divider out of egg crate and cover it in breeder netting. Should keep anything out from under the bottom.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Plants came in! Korean rock fern, wandering jew bolivian callisia repens, philodendron autumn, black rabbits foot fern davallia trichomanoides, columnea bonfire, pilea microphylla artillery, dieffenbachia starbright and 3 unknown broms.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Female veiltail betta. Bought her cause I felt sorry for her swimming in a tiny little cup. Seems much happier now


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Los3r said:


>


What plants are those sticking out of the water?


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Sold as a ribbon plant. Picked it up at petsmart.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Planted!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

rain dart said:


> wow!


I hope that`s a good wow xD This is also the only way we can have plants in the house. My psychotic cat eats them all, including fake ones xD


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

It is amazing!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha, thanks! I'm really looking forward to seeing some smurfs running around in there x)


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

oh hun, smurfs? The mushroom kit was for planting not eating......


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

rain dart said:


> oh hun, smurfs? The mushroom kit was for planting not eating......


Whoops! X)


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking really good! I thought I would mention though that those plants you have in the water are not actually aquatic. They will be ok for a month or two, but they will eventually die and rot and foul up the water. They also get huge. I don't know why pet stores sell them as aquarium plants.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Taari said:


> Looking really good! I thought I would mention though that those plants you have in the water are not actually aquatic. They will be ok for a month or two, but they will eventually die and rot and foul up the water. They also get huge. I don't know why pet stores sell them as aquarium plants.


Oh. Guess I'll be planting them outside, then xD


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

At the advice of Taari, I pulled the ribbon plants out of the water and planted them outside. Also added a fake vine.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Hadn't actually looked at the pics on here on anything other than my phone and netbook so I decided to take a few pictures with my camera. Cleaned off Buddha with a ton of boiling water and added vents to keep the front clear and improve airflowfts!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Was going to go down to oceanside and pick up a pair of frogs at lll reptile next week, but due to friend that lives down there and I having different days off work, won't be able to. so here's some shots of my dwarf puffers x)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

They started eating the moment they went in x)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

This was a good thing to come home to after work


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Lol I know this is alittle late but everything looks great in the viv. I don't have one yet  but one day. Do you have an updated pic.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! And here's a couple shots from today


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Really looks great.. Man that thing is huge lol.. The Azureus look great as well!


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention for future builds: the silicone probably didn't stick because you left it shiny and didn't rough it up. It's a huge pain in the ass, but my dad has this vibrating bosch tool with a pointy square bit on the end that I used to rough it up, and everything stuck perfectly, after 3 or 4 coats on each side. Good thing you got the black silicone, because it almost looks like rocks


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Really looks great.. Man that thing is huge lol.. The Azureus look great as well!


Yeah, it is huge! 4 feet long and the frogs like to hang out in about 1 square foot xD


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantastica said:


> Just thought I'd mention for future builds: the silicone probably didn't stick because you left it shiny and didn't rough it up. It's a huge pain in the ass, but my dad has this vibrating bosch tool with a pointy square bit on the end that I used to rough it up, and everything stuck perfectly, after 3 or 4 coats on each side. Good thing you got the black silicone, because it almost looks like rocks


Yeah, I found out about that shortly after I built it. But at least I know now for the next one whenever that happens to be


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

The one I suspect is a male likes to walk right up to the front of the tank and stare at me x)


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

I was just about to ask how your frogs were doing. I know that there was much concideration involve with the depth of your pond and how you were going to keep things from going were they didn't belong. I am curious if there have been any issues with the frogs and the water. (Falling in) and what type of microfauna (I know that's not spelt right  ) did you seed with. In a tank that size do you find that they sustain there numbers pritty well on there own. Or do you have to culture them as well as FF's. Sorry for all the ?'s just trying to soak up info


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Questions are good. That's how you learn  the pond varies in depth, from 2 - 4 inches. The frogs have so far completely avoided the pond side of the tank. They like to hang out near the Buddha statue. I've got a piece of plexiglass to keep anything out from underneath my land section and a couple pieces of mopani wood going from the pond onto the land portion so in case someone falls in, they can hopefully climb out. So far, I've got springtails in the tank, but every once in a while, I add more. I think they are sustaining in the tank, but I add more to offset the ones the froggies eat. On friday, when I get paid, I will be ordering isopods from Josh's frogs so I can seed with that as well.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Are you planning another build. I know how a lot of people say this is an adictive hobby. Like I mentioned I don't even have one yet but I have three builds already planned in my head lol  . Of course I will probly have to mash all those idea into one. Damn wives!!!.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I am. Want to build something to for leucs next, but it's gonna be a while x) Thankfully, I am single. The hard part for me now is funding and space.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Ahh the forever sinking ship known as "fundage". I know it well.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm used to having funds sucked outta my wallet by projects. Usually it's a car, though. Was able to build this in less than a year and get my current car running only because of my tax return x)


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

I know just what you mean. Even thou it was a slow build from where I sit the wait paid off. Is your male calling at all. And its it to loud. Hard to tell from videos. I know azureus have like a buzz instead of a croak. Well from what I've heard on YouTube . Man I love YouTube. But what i'm trying to find out is if the call travels vary far from the cage. I would love a large cage with a bunch of imitators. But I know my wife will say the are to loud. (there we go with the damn wives again  )


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Have not heard any calling yet but from what I've read, you have to be right next to the tank to hear them


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

that's good to know. I personal would like the calling. But others in the fam not so much. Lol. how many cultures of FF's do you keep. I only ask so many questions because you have basically the setup number and type of frog i'm looking for. I assume we would have similar care requirements.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm lucky that my parents don't mind noisy animals x) I have two fruit fly cultures going and one springtail culture.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

that sounds like a reasonable number I know others will argue that that's not enough. But come on guys I don't want to spend more time caring for my pets food than enjoying my frogs lol. (with that said I understand the whole "#[email protected]# happends" and you should prepare just in case.)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I eventually want to have 4 going just in case.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Lol. I'm sure when I get one going I will do the same. I tend to over due things myself. 4 is about the standard for what I gather.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, much better to have too many than have to run about the San Fernando valley looking for some x)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Fat frogy hunting ffs


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Man I can't wait to get one of my own. He looks great. I hate you


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

They just ate and now they're both sitting there staring at me.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Pulled a pup off my Zoe and stuck it on the log and one of the frogs came out to investigate


----------

